# Controller assembly



## Jonah (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi don't know if anyone can help me with this but I found a controller assemblage on eBay









1205M-6B403 CURTIS Programmable DC Series Motor Controller Assemblage 60V 72V | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1205M-6B403 CURTIS Programmable DC Series Motor Controller Assemblage 60V 72V at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca





Which has throttle, controller, solenoid, fuses, and a reverse switch and I was wondering if anyone has used these before and know if they are any good because it does not say any continuous amps only 175 for an hour and I'm not sure if that is enough but when I look on canevs website






CURTIS CONTROLLERS – Canadian Electric Vehicles







canev.com





Their cutis controllers don't have a continuous current rating either so I'm really not sure what type of controller I should be getting.

Thanks in advance for the help


----------

